# Atlantic Puffins



## gnagel (Sep 7, 2018)

During my road trip to Newfoundland, I planned two photo shoots for birds...the northern gannets of Cape St Mary's and the puffins of Elliston. I didn't have much luck with the gannets due to thick fog over my three day stay. And, for the majority of my stay, it looked like the puffins were going to be a no go as well.

Just a little background on Elliston...a colony of puffins nests on the rock just off the coast. There's a short trail (about 1/3 of a mile) from the road to the edge of the cliff. From there, you can see the puffin nesting site. It's relatively close, but too far in my opinion to capture quality images of these rather small birds. They stand at just 8 inches tall.

Here's an iPhone photo of the area:





The hope is that a puffin (or several) will fly over to our side. Between us is a steep drop...and yes, people have died here.

So, I arrived one morning to photograph the puffins. I had visions of puffins everywhere...and all on my side of the water. But, after a couple of hours of waiting, there wasn't any indication that the puffins would land near me...or I should say, us. I gathered that part of the problem was that there were 30 or more people standing near me and that the crowd might be keeping the puffins away.

I returned the next morning at 5:45 AM...and was pleased that I was the only person there. But, by 9:30 AM the crowds were building and the light was getting very harsh...and not a single puffin made a move to my side of the water!

That night, I decided to go back for a third try. I arrived at 5:00 PM and found about 12 people there...no puffins. By 6:30 PM or so, everyone had gone except for one man. He was visiting from Switzerland...and was just finishing up some landscape photographs. I told him that people told me that on occasion puffins would fly over to our side...so he waited with me. We waited for about an hour when he told me that he reluctantly would have to leave because he was freezing...and that his jacket was back at his campsite (more than a mile away). I told him he could use my jacket...and he was very appreciative.

About 30 minutes later a single puffin fluttered over to our side and landed briefly on a rock. I captured a quick shot with my 300 2.8 VR...and it flew off. I was so happy to get a shot! He looked at the image and joked about how jealous he was that I got that shot...he only had a wide angle lens. So, I removed the 300 2.8 from my D850 and handed it to him. I told him he could use it for the rest of the shoot...he was using a D4. I then attached the 500 f4 to my camera--which was sitting in my bag. Yes, I carry a lot of weight!

A few minutes later, another puffin landed. Then another...and finally more than a dozen. We had a great time capturing portraits of these birds. At one point, he mentioned that he should have brought a teleconverter with him...so I reached into my bag and handed him a 1.4x. He couldn't believe his good fortune...a jacket, a 300 2.8 VR and a TC...all saved his photo shoot!

Here are some of my images:

1




2




3




4




5




6




7




8




9




10




11




Thanks for looking...and reading.

Glenn


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 7, 2018)

did you have them in a studio and give them candy ? Geez, I can't get humans to model like that. your the puffin whisperer. I read your story, your a good man. you puffing whisperer you...


----------



## gnagel (Sep 7, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> did you have them in a studio and give them candy ? Geez, I can't get humans to model like that. your the puffin whisperer. I read your story, your a good man. you puffing whisperer you...


Thanks! It was an amazing photo shoot. I would capture an image...and then wait for the puffin to turn his head slightly to catch the light a little better...and it would do it! It was like hitting the lottery.

Glenn


----------



## BrentC (Sep 7, 2018)

Hey, stick to architecture and landscape you make us wildlife photographers look bad.  And if I see another puffin photo posted by someone I'm going to be pissed!   Unless it's from me.  My absolute favorite bird and have yet to see one in person.  I'm jealous.


All kidding aside absolutely fantastic shots.  Like JC said, its like you brought them into the studio.  I hope when I get the chance they are half as good as these.


----------



## dxqcanada (Sep 7, 2018)

Great shots ... I love Puffins ... and kudo's for you on outsmarting the Tourists !!



BrentC said:


> And if I see another puffin photo posted by someone I'm going to be pissed!



Ahhh, I got Puffin shots ... but I will be nice and not show you ... but I will give you a hint to get a great shot = Machias Seal Island.


----------



## gnagel (Sep 7, 2018)

BrentC said:


> Hey, stick to architecture and landscape you make us wildlife photographers look bad.  And if I see another puffin photo posted by someone I'm going to be pissed!   Unless it's from me.  My absolute favorite bird and have yet to see one in person.  I'm jealous.
> 
> 
> All kidding aside absolutely fantastic shots.  Like JC said, its like you brought them into the studio.  I hope when I get the chance they are half as good as these.


Thanks Brent...I am thrilled that I got the opportunity to see these in person. I once photographed a few from a boat, but there's no way that I could get the same quality when shooting from a moving boat.


dxqcanada said:


> Great shots ... I love Puffins ... and kudo's for you on outsmarting the Tourists !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks...I love them, too. I'll have to check out Machias Seal Island!

Glenn


----------



## Jeff G (Sep 7, 2018)

Glenn, these are fantastic!


----------



## BrentC (Sep 7, 2018)

dxqcanada said:


> Great shots ... I love Puffins ... and kudo's for you on outsmarting the Tourists !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm planning a east coast trip next year.  I'll add that to the plans.  Thanks


----------



## gnagel (Sep 7, 2018)

Jeff G said:


> Glenn, these are fantastic!


Thanks Jeff

Glenn


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 7, 2018)

Wowza!  Love the set.  #3 is my favorite


----------



## Derrel (Sep 7, 2018)

Some *fantastic shots!* Earned the Winner badge from me.


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 8, 2018)

Excellent set of images, good stuff......


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 8, 2018)

Wow, wow wow! These are PERFECT! As much as I admire and love your architecture shots, I am more envious of these. I gave you the Winner badge as much for the back story and good deeds as for the phenomenal pics. #3 is my favorite as well.


----------



## gnagel (Sep 8, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> Wowza!  Love the set.  #3 is my favorite


Thank you!


Derrel said:


> Some *fantastic shots!* Earned the Winner badge from me.


Thanks Derrel...much appreciated


Jeff15 said:


> Excellent set of images, good stuff......


Thank you, Jeff

Glenn


----------



## gnagel (Sep 8, 2018)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Wow, wow wow! These are PERFECT! As much as I admire and love your architecture shots, I am more envious of these. I gave you the Winner badge as much for the back story and good deeds as for the phenomenal pics. #3 is my favorite as well.


Thanks Dean...the good deed part may be overrated. I ordinarily don't lend expensive gear to complete strangers. But, after talking to the guy for an hour while waiting for the birds...and understanding that he was a good photographer, I thought it would be a waste to let my extra lens just sit in my bag while he walked away with nothing.

Glenn


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 8, 2018)

gnagel said:


> Dean_Gretsch said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, wow wow! These are PERFECT! As much as I admire and love your architecture shots, I am more envious of these. I gave you the Winner badge as much for the back story and good deeds as for the phenomenal pics. #3 is my favorite as well.
> ...


Still a good deed, no matter the reason. Sometimes the " good " voice is louder than the " mischievous " one.


----------



## Gary A. (Sep 8, 2018)

Wow! Good stuff. You are certainly the gentleman.  Good story, better photographs.


----------



## gnagel (Sep 8, 2018)

Gary A. said:


> Wow! Good stuff. You are certainly the gentleman.  Good story, better photographs.


Thank you, Gary

Glenn


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 8, 2018)

Had to come back and look at these again they’re so good.  Nominated #3 for POTM.


----------



## HavToNo (Sep 8, 2018)

Great story and fantastic photos Glenn.


----------



## gnagel (Sep 9, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> Had to come back and look at these again they’re so good.  Nominated #3 for POTM.





HavToNo said:


> Great story and fantastic photos Glenn.


Thank you...much appreciated.

Glenn


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Sep 10, 2018)

Very nice set, can't wait to get the tc for my 300mm.

No.4 is just a gorgeous portrait.  I would kill to have my hands on that set-up (D850+500mm).


----------



## ImSoQuazy (Sep 11, 2018)

Wow!  Crackin' Captures...
You ARE the Puffin Whisperer.
Thanks for sharing the story.  Heck of a lucky person too!
Paul


----------



## gnagel (Sep 13, 2018)

birdbonkers84 said:


> Very nice set, can't wait to get the tc for my 300mm.
> 
> No.4 is just a gorgeous portrait.  I would kill to have my hands on that set-up (D850+500mm).


Thanks Mark...the 500 is a joy to shoot with. I try to use it whenever possible!


ImSoQuazy said:


> Wow!  Crackin' Captures...
> You ARE the Puffin Whisperer.
> Thanks for sharing the story.  Heck of a lucky person too!
> Paul


Thanks Paul

Glenn


----------



## LK_Nature_Photography (Sep 19, 2018)

Beautiful pictures! Puffins are so cute! It paid off at the end. If the photographer is patient enough nature will give him the scene he wanted to shoot, always.


----------



## gnagel (Sep 19, 2018)

LK_Nature_Photography said:


> Beautiful pictures! Puffins are so cute! It paid off at the end. If the photographer is patient enough nature will give him the scene he wanted to shoot, always.


Thank you...after 7 hours of waiting, I was beginning to doubt whether nature would come through!

Glenn


----------

